

Practical Timing Side Channel Attacks Against Kernel Space ASLR (2013) [pdf] - 2510c39011c5
http://felinemenace.org/~nemo/docs/TR-HGI-2013-001.pdf

======
2510c39011c5
and one related article, _TSX improves timing attacks against KASLR_

[http://labs.bromium.com/2014/10/27/tsx-improves-timing-
attac...](http://labs.bromium.com/2014/10/27/tsx-improves-timing-attacks-
against-kaslr/)

